# Are bigger babies really easier to give birth too.update pg9



## babyhopes2010

OR WAS MY MW TRYING TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER :haha:

I HAD SCAN TODAY AND BABY IS SET TO BE A RATHER BIG ONE:haha:
AT LEAST 10LB:wacko:


----------



## shambaby

firstly, scans are BAD at predicting babies' weights, especially bigger ones - mine was supposed to be a whopper, but he was a nice, average-ish 8lb 2oz. they are really better at picking up when a baby is not growing at the right rate.

secondly, she might be right - the extra weight pressing on the cervix could help it to dilate more efficiently, but there are so many other factors affecting the birth it's hard to say for sure. i can't comment on how easy or otherwise it is to give birth to any size baby, as i had a c-section (nothing to do with his size - i had too much water and he was in the wrong position).

thirdly, hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Su11

Hi

Ive had 3 big babies 1st was 9lb 3ozs 2nd was 10lb 4ozs and 3rd was 10lb 5ozs and I would say all the births were as easy as a birth can be. And also quick.

As the lady above said scans can be out but for me they were pretty spot on.

Everyone varies and I'm sure there are ladies on here who have had not so easy births when it comes to big babies. Don't want to worry or scare you iykwim. 

Hth


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I cant really help on the birth of a big baby, mine have all been under 7lb, 2 of them were under 6lb even! But my last LO was predicted to already weight 8lb at 35 weeks... she was born at 37+5 weighing 5lb12oz :haha:


----------



## louise1302

after 5 my honest opinion is yes, my bigger ones were easier, maybe it was gravity lol or they were just a bit stronger but they definitely came quicker for me


----------



## LPF

I had to be induced and he got stuck so in my experience no!


----------



## MissFish

Agreed with the above posters, they estimated my LO really big & even told me not to buy any newborn clothes! She was born at 7 lbs 9 oz & I was overdue at 41 weeks!!

As for the delivery I can't say, cause my body literally delivered her itself. Once I pushed enough for the top of her head to stay out I had a giant contraction, didn't push at all & she plopped out onto the bed. Lol

:)


----------



## mummy2lola

lola was predicted 10-11lbs and was 9lb11.5oz and i kept being told by all the mws bigger babies are easier to deliver.i was petrified that her shoulders would get stuck or something.never found out as ended in emcs but lets face it at the end of the day weather a 5lber or a 10lber is being squished out of a hole that has only taken a willy or a tampon before its gonna hurt and i doubt theres much difference at the time xx


----------



## Meredith2010

As others have said, don't believe everything you are told! I was nearly induced early due to the "gigantic" baby I was supposed to be having, but luckily as it was a bank holiday weekend it didn't happen. In the end he was born at 41 weeks weighing 7lb 2oz!! Although to be fair he was incredibly long, and now at 4 months is the height of a 7 month old.


----------



## special_kala

I think of it like squeezing out toothpaste....when theres alot in there you its easier to get it out but when its half empty you have to sqqquuueeezzeee :haha:

Dont believe the scans though they arnt the most accurate things


----------



## violetsky

My lo was tiny - so small she got her arm trapped with her head in the bith canal which tore me open as she came out. If she had been a decent size her head would have been too big for that to happen, iyswim!


----------



## SophiasMummy

I was told my LO would be 9 and half lbs, she was 13 days late and only 7lb 8oz and I had her out in 5 pushes no tearing or anything x


----------



## aliss

I have read that bigger babies are easier due to gravity. I've also read from preemie moms that having their 2-3lb babies were much harder than their full-term ones, as tiny babies don't come down nearly as easily under their own weight.

Me... I really don't know, I've only had 1 that was 9lb 3oz. I think it probably sucks no matter what size they are.


----------



## Seity

Gabriel was 5lb 13oz and popped out on the 3rd push head and all. The nurse barely managed to catch him. I don't think that size, either way, makes it easier or harder. It was a very fast labor too.


----------



## tommyg

Don't believe the scans. 

I had one at 36 weeks and they refused to give a guide to LO's size. Infact the consultant said "the best guide to the size of baby you are going to have is the size of the babies your mother had" He was born naturally at 41 weeks weight 7.14lb


----------



## special_kala

tommyg said:


> Don't believe the scans.
> 
> I had one at 36 weeks and they refused to give a guide to LO's size. Infact the consultant said "the best guide to the size of baby you are going to have is the size of the babies your mother had" He was born naturally at 41 weeks weight 7.14lb

My mum had 4 babies 6lb something i had a 8lb 14oz and 9lb1 lol


----------



## xemmax

Ignore the scan! I had a scan at 34 weeks which estimated Oliver's weight at 6.5lbs, putting him on line to be 10lbs at birth. He was 8lb 11oz. There are so many different factors at play, I don't know how much of a difference weight makes to a labour in the scheme of things.


----------



## special_kala

Its the head size thats a bugger! :haha:


----------



## teal

I've only had one baby who was 8lbs 11oz so a decent weight and I tore badly. 

Two weeks ago my sister delivered a 10lb 12oz baby and no stitches! Not even a graze. She's my hero :haha: xx


----------



## supertabby

I can't speak from personal experience as I ended up having a emergency c-section without labouring, however I would say that scans are not always that great at weight prediction so it may not be that big.

It kind of makes sense that bigger babies are easier - we're told to get into positions these days that allow gravity to help, so a bigger baby would get further with gravity I guess.

One of my mum friends had a super quick delivery, she wanted a water birth but they didn't even have time to run the water. I can't remember the exact weight but he was well over 9lb (and he came out with his hand on his head!). She did it with gas and air only. All births are different however but just to point out that a big baby doesn't mean a hard delivery. I was a small baby and my mum laboured for 24 hours.


----------



## xemmax

special_kala said:


> Its the head size thats a bugger! :haha:

Agreed!

When Oli's head was measured by the HV when he was 6 days old it was above the 99.6th centile and she said "was this a vaginal birth?" I said "yes..." and she replied - "well done!"

:dohh: Congratulated on squeezing out a massive head... thanks HV - most embarrassing moment of my life.


----------



## special_kala

xemmax said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> Its the head size thats a bugger! :haha:
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> When Oli's head was measured by the HV when he was 6 days old it was above the 99.6th centile and she said "was this a vaginal birth?" I said "yes..." and she replied - "well done!"
> 
> :dohh: Congratulated on squeezing out a massive head... thanks HV - most embarrassing moment of my life.Click to expand...

Both my girls are the same 37cm heads

The HV for Willow noticed head size and asked weight and when i said 9lb1 she told me to make sure i do my kegel exercises, the cheeky cow! :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Oli's was 39cm at 6 days old :dohh:

Haha a doctor said the same to me... embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## cabbagebaby

my LO was 10pounds 9oz and he got stuck i was pushing for over a hour and i got stuck at 8cm dilated his head was huge !! it was 38 cm !!and i had to have a episiotmoy (sp?) but since i only have one baby i cant compare it


----------



## AP

the preemie mums normally say yes, they always said a term baby is much easier(i suppose gravity helps!) i found it to be the same almost. i had a 2lb and a 6lb baby


----------



## sapphire1

There might be some truth in it. Holly was fairly small (6lb 15) and it took me almost 5 hours to push her out :wacko: I was fully dilated when I got to hospital too. I think gravity helps a slightly bigger baby on it's way.


----------



## Snowball

Louie was my smallest at 6lbs7ozs and he took me 4 minutes to push out :lol:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mine was 8 lb 6 oz and he took 6 hours to push out :dohh: That was with the epidural though.


----------



## BlackBerry25

They said that to me, and my LO was born 2 weeks early, but was 8 pounds 5 ounces. I had an epidural for my first birth, so I can't really compare but I heard that its true!


----------



## bathbabe

H was 5lb 12oz and took me 50mins to push out, i can imagine a bigger baby would be slightly easier in terms of pushing but i dunno. I agree with head size tho, H was 32cm that was enough for me!


----------



## aliss

It really is hard to say, my 9lb 3oz'er took 4 hours to push. All anecdotes aside, I have no clue what is easier/harder!?


----------



## Eleanor ace

violetsky said:


> My lo was tiny - so small she got her arm trapped with her head in the bith canal which tore me open as she came out. If she had been a decent size her head would have been too big for that to happen, iyswim!

My Lo was 9lb 15oz and he came out with his arm up, hand on his head and tore me assunder :haha: but we're the lucky ones- when it comes to putting us in a home we can remind our LO's and they'll have to put us somewhere fancy out of guilt :haha:

OP I'd believe what you midwife has told you- whether it's true or not it's nice to hear! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

2 9lbs and both were great births :)

my mums smallest (me) was 6lb13 and she said i was the hardest! Her biggest was 9lbs6


----------



## sarah0108

i agree HC is the most defining thing, my smaller baby had a 36.5cm head and my bigger one had a 36cm head lol


----------



## Soontobe

I had an overdue 6lb'er, 32cm head and a giant 59cm long! 

54hr labour and he wasnt going anywhere, i believe he was comfy as and just wanted to chill a bit longer :haha:

E-c section and he was out... 

Cant say the labour was good but e-c section was best experience ever!


----------



## fidget

i measured big in my pregnancy, was told i'd be have at least a 9 pounder. he ended up being 8lbs3ozs, and i have a relatively 'easy' labour. he was so low two days labour before she could barely find my cervix, and i only just got to the hospital in time. pushing hurt, but it's gonna hurt regardless of the size of your baby! it's still the best pain i ever had!


----------



## xpensivtaste

my daughter was 8 pound 13 oz and from transition stage to birth was 20 minutes. i didnt really need to push, just pant and she came out easily. i was told the weight of her helped with the easy labour. she was 2 weeks early too. if she had been on time i reckon she would have been around 10 pounds. think this one is going to be a big baby too. i am quite big now already.


----------



## Floralaura

Scans can be waay out..my 39 week scan said LO was 7.5lbs..he was born a few days later at 10lb 3oz!
My first was 8lb 8oz and second was 10lb 3oz and both were easy and quick to push out..28 mins for 1st and 14 mins for 2nd..I defo think that gravity helps when they are big but I haven't had a small one to compare them with.


----------



## Courtcourt

My 9lb, 2oz baby was a piece of cake to deliver! I honestly will never have another baby for fear it wont go as well as my first. It was so easy!


----------



## xxEMZxx

I'd say yes from my own experience, Liam was 9lb7 and it was a pretty quick labour for a first, straight forward and no interventions whatsoever although I did have a PPH after but think that was more to do with the time it took for me to deliver the placenta more than anything.


----------



## babyhopesxx

DS was 10lb 1.5 when born with a HC on 36.5cm. Although i had an epi the pushing stage wasn't too hard. He's my first birth so have nothing to compare it to, until the next few weeks :) But generally speaking, yes bigger babies are easier to give birth to.


----------



## Julymom2be

My LO was 8 pounds when she was born, I was not easy for me at all. It hurt. I was in labor for 22 hours and pushing for 1 hour and 1/2 - 2 hours.

I'm not trying to scare you, but thats my personal experience. I must say it was worth it.


----------



## HappiestMom

I was my moms first....was 3 weeks late..9 lbs 10oz!!..and she was tiny before she had me body frame wise..and she says I was her easiest compared to my 8lb brother and 7lb sister..and she was bigger weight/body wise with them...I did have to be forcepped/vacuumed out..but she still says I was the easiest and fastest..like..8 hours...


----------



## JWandBump

My LO was 8lbs, they told me she was going to be 6lbs.. Yeh it hurt but I have nothing to compare it to. I diddnt know I was pushing out a bigger baby.. If you get what I mean :)


----------



## Blah11

Easier, yes. I doubt it's less painful though.


----------



## Blah11

My LO popped out easily though. I was pushing for less than 30 minutes and she was small 6lb4 with a tiny 2nd centile head!


----------



## AimeeM

My smaller one was way easier than my bigger one! 2nd 8lb 11oz and 1st 9lb 7oz I don't think it's always true. I think my second came easier as the first had already stretched everything.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my mums labour was 15min :haha:


----------



## Minnyb

I've had four births so far, one of which was six weeks early and only 4lbs. She was definitely the hardest as she got her head into a bad position and came out face first. This almost certainly wouldn't have happened had she been bigger! In fact my second and biggest baby was my easiest birth at 8lb 13oz. Try not to worry about it, they normally say that nature won't give you anything you can't deliver! :)


----------



## faun

I have had 2 big boys 9lb 8oz and 10lb 8oz and 2 average girls both 8lb 1oz and i can say that the girls were so much easier then the boys i tore with both the boys and billy got stuck which resulted in the midwife shoving her hand in my foof to hold it open so i could push him out! So for me smaller was easier.


----------



## Tamashii

*Shambaby* - _"I hope that my child, looking back on today, will remember a mother who had time to play; because children grow up while you're not looking, there are years ahead for cleaning and cooking. So, quiet now cobwebs, dust go to sleep. I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep"_

Your signature poem made me :cry:
How lovely! Will have to remember this for next time DH complains about another spider web :winkwink:


----------



## mollieplayer

This thread is eye-opening. I have been worried about the wrong thing this whole time. 

Here's hoping my LO's HEAD will be small and his body as fat as can be!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Scans are notoriously wrong and I'd say 10 lbs at 31 weeks is WAY off. 

My second was bigger than my first and he was easier. I also didnt' tear with my bigger one but tore with my smaller one.


----------



## AimeeM

I think she meant that the estimate for full term is 10lb xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

AimeeM said:


> I think she meant that the estimate for full term is 10lb xx

:rofl:


----------



## Bunnipowder

In my experience I didn't find my 1st baby 9lb14oz easier to push out than my 2nd 7lb 9oz. However my 1st had shoulder dystocia (sp) and my 2nd I give birth up on my knee's so gravity def helped there as with my 1st id had an epidural so being mobile was out the Q.


----------



## LockandKey

DD was a big baby for my size, and I had an absolutely horrible time getting her out, she was an assisted delivery baby, vacuum, forceps, 3rd degree cut, and a broken collar bone :(


----------



## lynnikins

ds1 was 9lb 10oz i wasnt using gravity to help and was exasuted from a long labour so he was an assisted delivery, ds2 was 10lb 12oz and flew out


----------



## Lauraaraa

i think it depends. 
my baby girl was 9lb 8 1/2ozs at birth

i was induced at 13days overdue, went into labour on the monday, and she was born n the tuesday afto. 

i went OTT with the gas and air, but she got stuck, i was pushing and nothing happened. 

ended up a ventousse delivery as her heart rate started going down. 

BUT my mams 3rd child, was over 10lb and she said it was the best birth out of the 3 of us!!!!!!!! 

so it depends on the individual.

also they knew i was having big baby but didnt tell me what weight he would of been. prob just aswell really or i might of panicked.


----------



## jennijunni

My second was 9# 4oz. easiest birth by far. From first contraction, to delivery it was 1.5 hours, no meds, no gas, nothing, easy peasy!!


----------



## Declansmummy

*My son was 10 pound 8 ounces and they never picked that up in scans. I wasnt able to give birth naturally and had to have an emergency c section as my hips werent wide enough*


----------



## tiggerpony

Im sorry but from my experience bigger babies are not easier to give birth to - saying that I have only giving birth once. My daughter was 8 lbs 13 ounces - NEARLY 9LBS and she ripped me in half, litrally from front to back and I now have a nasty 4th degree tear which I need more surgery for. All my friends who had little 6lb/7lb babies all had nice births and didn't tear or need forceps or anything.


----------



## Connah'sMommy

i wouldnt think too much of the scan tbh, my consultant was seeing me to see if he could induce due to SPD. He scanned and said that because Jack looked as though he was going to be quite small, doubtfully over 6lbs, that it would be better to keep him in there a little longer. I hadnt wanted induction anyway so that was a plus. This was at 38weeks

Had Jack at 39+6 and he was 9lbs! :shock: 

Moving onto if its easier...

Im not sure, It took me just over 1 hour to push connah out and he was 8lb8oz and it only took me 5 minutes to push Jack out at 9lbs and to be totally honest, it didnt hurt half as much!xx


----------



## Tanikit

My first baby was scanned accurately 2 days before I gave birth and was 8lbs 3oz. My second was scanned a week before giving birth but they wouldn't estimate then as they said she would be within about 10% of what they measured. She was 8lbs 7oz but came by C-section as her heart rate dropped during an induction. I think the ease of delivery is determined by too many other factors than just size to worry purely about size.


----------



## lisaf

I had a 9lb, 15oz baby. Vaginal delivery.. took ages to dilate, but only an hour to push. I only had a 1st degree tear.

I started measuring big at 36 weeks or so, they sent me for an ultrasound at 39 weeks and estimated 9lbs 5ozs (10% margin of error). I delivered at 41 weeks at almost 10lbs.
They had recommended me for a c-section based on size. After discussing it with my doctor, she fully supported me to attempt a natural birth but they had an extra person on hand in case the shoulders got stuck.
I wasn't as scared of having a big baby because my mom had 2 kids over 9lbs without a problem.


----------



## Radiance

..


----------



## Radiance

jennijunni said:


> My second was 9# 4oz. easiest birth by far. From first contraction, to delivery it was 1.5 hours, no meds, no gas, nothing, easy peasy!!


.


----------



## hawalkden

My Diabetic Consultant gave me a lecture about my last growth scan last week! Peanut is 31 weeks and weighin 4 8 at the moment and if I go to my due date it'd be 10lb! But I'll be getting induced at 38 weeks! 

Think they do it just to scare you; in my case it's for them to just have something to moan about & stress my sugars aren't 'perfect'!


----------



## RachA

Blind Post

The scans aren't a good indication of weight - they are usually 15% out. 

My first was a bigger baby 9lb 3oz and wasn't easier to have than my 8lb 6oz lo. My experience was that the midwife made the difference in how much easier my 2nd labour was than my 1st.


----------



## Radiance

tiggerpony said:


> Im sorry but from my experience bigger babies are not easier to give birth to - saying that I have only giving birth once. My daughter was 8 lbs 13 ounces - NEARLY 9LBS and she ripped me in half, litrally from front to back and I now have a nasty 4th degree tear which I need more surgery for. All my friends who had little 6lb/7lb babies all had nice births and didn't tear or need forceps or anything.

I had a really good experience but I also had a 4th degree tear


----------



## tiggerpony

Radiance said:


> tiggerpony said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry but from my experience bigger babies are not easier to give birth to - saying that I have only giving birth once. My daughter was 8 lbs 13 ounces - NEARLY 9LBS and she ripped me in half, litrally from front to back and I now have a nasty 4th degree tear which I need more surgery for. All my friends who had little 6lb/7lb babies all had nice births and didn't tear or need forceps or anything.
> 
> I had a really good experience but I also had a 4th degree tearClick to expand...

How long did it take you to heal from it? My entire rectum was split up either side, 150 stitches and I need to have suregry to fix a fistula in my rectum cos it hasn't healed properley! x
Im 12 weeks PP.


----------



## skydragonfly

I'm 5ft and my biggest baby was 9lb 81/2. I had a 40 minute labour with him from start to finish with no tears/stitches or pain relief of any kind. It was intense, contractions started 2 minutes apart with no let up. He was nearly 3 weeks early and I think my body had had enough.


----------



## lisaf

skydragonfly said:


> I'm 5ft and my biggest baby was 9lb 81/2. I had a 40 minute labour with him from start to finish with no tears/stitches or pain relief of any kind. It was intense, contractions started 2 minutes apart with no let up. He was nearly 3 weeks early and I think my body had had enough.

WOW, over 9lbs at 3 weeks early?? Yikes! :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Having given birth to a baby 5lbs 8oz and a baby 9lbs 3oz.... for me, the smaller baby came out A LOT easier! But we all experience things differently.


----------



## Courtcourt

My bigger baby was a piece of cake 9lbs, 2oz and a total of maybe 2 minutes pushing.


----------



## cherryglitter

i don't think any babies are easy to give birth to :haha: regardless of weight.


----------



## Arisa

babyhopes2010 said:


> OR WAS MY MW TRYING TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER :haha:
> 
> I HAD SCAN TODAY AND BABY IS SET TO BE A RATHER BIG ONE:haha:
> AT LEAST 10LB:wacko:

hmm well my midwife has told me that if a baby looks to weigh more than 10lbs then she usually recommends a C-section unless the woman is dead against it because of the size of the head and the potential damage done to the perineum during a vaginal birth.

I would have a c-section personally but thats me


----------



## lizardbreath

The estimates are always wrong I was told twice if my kids were 6 pounds that would be big. I had Jaymee come in weighing 7.8 and Kat was born in one push. And she was 7.13. The doctor walked in the room.and caught kat that's how fast and easily she was delivered.


----------



## goddess25

My first baby was 8lb10oz and I had 3rd degree tearing from front to back, and have been left with a few issues down there.

My last baby was 7lb10oz and it was a breeze (not really but in comparison to my first experience yes)

Everyone is so different though.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wacko:


Arisa said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OR WAS MY MW TRYING TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER :haha:
> 
> I HAD SCAN TODAY AND BABY IS SET TO BE A RATHER BIG ONE:haha:
> AT LEAST 10LB:wacko:
> 
> hmm well my midwife has told me that if a baby looks to weigh more than 10lbs then she usually recommends a C-section unless the woman is dead against it because of the size of the head and the potential damage done to the perineum during a vaginal birth.
> 
> I would have a c-section personally but thats meClick to expand...

you cant just ask for csection here they just dont do them.they will do emergency one if baby gets stuck :wacko:


----------



## redstiletto

Tamashii said:


> *Shambaby* - _"I hope that my child, looking back on today, will remember a mother who had time to play; because children grow up while you're not looking, there are years ahead for cleaning and cooking. So, quiet now cobwebs, dust go to sleep. I'm nursing my baby, and babies don't keep"_
> 
> Your signature poem made me :cry:
> How lovely! Will have to remember this for next time DH complains about another spider web :winkwink:

Made me cry too lol. What a sweet poem.


----------



## Dream.dream

yes and no. depends on how big and your baby. bigger babies tend to "help them selves out" more then smaller babies but if you have a small pelvis or a tough cervix might be harder.


----------



## babyhopes2010

3hr labour no pain relief so the verdict for me is yes lol


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations babyhopes! X


----------



## amerikiwi

45 minute labour with no pushing for my big boy (9lb 5.5 oz) so I'd say yep, definitely easier.


----------



## Blah11

i say yes too although I dunno if it was also because I was upright whilst pushing. Romans head took 1 big, 1 little push, his body another one.


(eta - he wasnt huge, 7lb15 but bigger than my daughter by almost 2lbs)


----------



## Arisa

babyhopes2010 said:


> :wacko:
> 
> 
> Arisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> OR WAS MY MW TRYING TO MAKE ME FEEL BETTER :haha:
> 
> I HAD SCAN TODAY AND BABY IS SET TO BE A RATHER BIG ONE:haha:
> AT LEAST 10LB:wacko:
> 
> hmm well my midwife has told me that if a baby looks to weigh more than 10lbs then she usually recommends a C-section unless the woman is dead against it because of the size of the head and the potential damage done to the perineum during a vaginal birth.
> 
> I would have a c-section personally but thats meClick to expand...
> 
> you cant just ask for csection here they just dont do them.they will do emergency one if baby gets stuck :wacko:Click to expand...

You can here depending on the babies size and if its too big to fit through the pelvis. My MW said she does offer this as an option to mothers with 10lb babies but most say no as they would rather try a vaginal delivery


----------



## arj

Mum had 8 kids (heaviest two 11lb and smallest 8lb10oz) and she said smallest was hardest because she was posterior, and the pain was a lot worse. In saying that, I had one 9lb12 and a 9lb5 and the heaviest was worse (both instrumental tho) =( Good luck!


----------



## mummykcc

I don't have two babies yet-so can't compare..but my 1st was 6lb 8oz and he came out quickly and easily (apart from some tearing). Wonder how this one will go? :)


----------

